# New Litespeed owner....



## JoeProcopio (Mar 20, 2012)

Got back into cycling after 20 years last year and got a Cannondale Synapse... But had aspirations of a lighter faster bike...I am now a duathlete and wanted something I could use for both regular rides and duathlons.... I decided an aero bike was the answer... Just add clip-ons, adjust the seat and away you go... After a lot of research... I decided on a C3 with 105... considering budget and components... This fit perfectly. I plan on getting an Ultegra groupset for next season and some lighter aero rims... For the price I paid for the C3, I still have some money to upgrade. I've used the bike for 3 weeks now on short, slow, fast, long, hilly rides and it performs extremely well. Up to 43 on a descent i had only gotten up to 37 before... And a 30 second 28mph sustained sprint...Only thing I'm upgrading ATM is the cassette... Need a 28 for the nasty hills by me as the 25 is a but much for me right now coming from a triple with 30/26 as the lowest.

Glad to be part of the family.


----------

